# Insulated glass in storm door?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Insulated glass in a storm door is a waste of money. Even the best insulated glass does little for the R-value and the doors are rarely weatherstripped and fit properly. Normally, the door itself does not have ant better insulation value. You never get the savings compared to the additional cost and weight.

The best thing storm doors do is divert the wind and rain (when the glass is in place.

Dick


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 to CM's assessment.

Not sure you would even want an insulated door either.

Most folks don't pull the glass in the summer either and the insulated glass would probably trap way to much heat against the door. 

**Note to people using storm doors - you need to remove the glass when the weather gets warm**


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

+2 on cm's comments as well.

Side note on gas...you will frequently see Argon as the insulating gas. The R value of Argon is only fractionally better than air. For a storm door, It's not worth the additional cost. If they toss it in for free...sure....

Just make sure they use tempered glass.

When we were getting new windows for our addition....I was surprised at little extra cost tempered was....I think it maybe added $50 on average to the windows. We ended up making the windows next to the driveway tempered......boys....basketballs....yep...tempered.


----------



## mknasa dad (Dec 1, 2012)

Insulated glass is way too heavy for a storm door. It will sag in no time flat.


----------

